# Dropping a walnut, urban logging.



## woodtickgreg (Nov 7, 2016)

My boss at the mower shop that I work at part time asked me if I could drop this tree for him, seems that when it dropped it's nuts it dented the crap out of the neighbors car. He tried to get me to buy it and then drop it but I had to explain the whole "highly valuable walnut thing to him, lol. The scariest part of the job was one branch hanging over a street light wire. after that it was a piece of cake dropping the whole tree into a vacant lot.
Do you think this is an osha approved method?



I only had to trim the very end of the branch that curled over the wire. I was thinking the whole time please don't let me be an idiot and get filmed and posted to you tube, lol.



So this is the technique to pull the branch away as it is cut. I used to do this all the time as a ground man for tree services. never wrap the rope around your hand! Get it behind you and under your butt to get a grip on the rope.



I explained all of this to my friend Betty, she was a trooper and a big help on this job. she listened to me and learned well, she did a great job.




I undercut the branch to notch it on the front side as a hinge.



Cut it most of the way on the back side, when it started to give I ran down the ladder and around the tree to grab the rope and help pull it away from the wire, worked as planed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 7, 2016)

nope osha would not approve nice tree tick--- butt log looks yummy

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 7, 2016)

Oh my goodness...do you want to be on youtube? Cuz that's how you get on youtube....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 7, 2016)

Log down, fell perfectly.



Logger Betty to show the scale of the log.



Not my best hinge but it will do, I didn't have to go back and cut it closer to the ground. Just cut the pointy things off so when it dried no one would get impaled.



Butt log measures 22" to 24"



All the branches are going to a friend for firewood.



Nice straight log.



All cut up for turning blanks, 20" long pieces.



Logger Betty applying the anchor seal on a few small crotch pieces.



What you see here is a puddle of water and anchor seal. The logs that where stood on end where like running water, I couldn't believe how much water was running out of them, right through the anchor seal. I think I'll stand them on end for a while on pallets to drain the water out of them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin (Nov 7, 2016)

Oh my. My my my.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 7, 2016)

And if anyone is interested I posted a video of the whole process, everyone seems to show the nice wood or the log on the ground, but how about the whole job. limbing it and bucking the log, sectioning it, etc. It's 24 minutes long but you can fast forward if you get bored,lol. Watch how the husky undercuts the big logs like butter! I love that saw, with a sharp chain it flat out throws chips!

Reactions: Great Post 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 7, 2016)

great video tick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 7, 2016)

Great explanation and pictures, that's gonna make some nice blanks! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 8, 2016)

SCORE ONE FOR TICK!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 8, 2016)

And boy did I pay the price! Notice my erect posture when I started out in the video, and then the bent over having a hard time walking and standing up straight totally spent posture at the end, lol. I have been so muscle sore the last couple of days that I haven't even worked out at all, trying to just let the muscles heal up and get ready for next weekend to process the logs into blanks. But it was fun and so worth it, just been a while since I worked that hard for so long.


----------



## Sprung (Nov 8, 2016)

Awesome, Greg!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JohnF (Nov 8, 2016)

Nice Job Greg. I am not sure about the stepladder bit tho..... but hey you got it done. I would have tried to cut some boards from the butt cut, but then I like flat work, lots on here don't.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 8, 2016)

JohnF said:


> Nice Job Greg. I am not sure about the stepladder bit tho..... but hey you got it done. I would have tried to cut some boards from the butt cut, but then I like flat work, lots on here don't.


The ladder thing was just for 2 cuts with a pole prunner on a very stable and wide ladder, looked worse than it really was, lol. And I have a bunch of flat stock walnut for flat work, 5/4, 8/4, 12/4 and 24" to 36" wide. I really needed turning stock, and now I have it. And this stuff will be great for that due to the large amount of contrasting sapwood. I'm so happy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

